# RE: i know what you mean!



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Naomi B." <naomi_b86@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 22 Feb 2000 21:54:37 GMT*
well said bill, so many people are immature, if u want to fight and curse, 
go back to kindergarden and play with your dolls.
Naomi
>From: "Todd Harris" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: "‘army@cipherlogic.on.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE:
>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 14:27:38 -0500
>
>Well said.
>
>
>Todd Harris
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: william durrant [mailto:gunner10@sprint.ca]
>Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 14:21
>To: army
>Subject: Re:
>
>
>List,
>I am a young Canadian Forces soldier in search of like minded individuals 
>to
>hold civilized conversation with.  If at all possible, could all the
>immature people who have nothing better to do with MY time but curse and
>fight, please join one of the other mailing lists...there are plenty out
>there specializing in the childish nattering that you are obviously looking
>for.
>-bill-
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Tara   and Victor Morris
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 11:28 AM
>
>Greetings,
>I would like to find dome information on the Regina Rifles, and their
>involvement in WWII.  My grandfather served with them.  Any information, or
>direction for research would be appreciated.
>
>Vic
>
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Tue, 22 Feb 2000 17:47:08 -0500*
Hey!
No need for all this negativity. Let‘s all just relax and be cool.
It‘s counter-productive to bat around insults so why not just end it right
here? We can all get along. :
Peace!
Jay
----- Original Message -----
From: "Naomi B." 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 4:54 PM
Subject: RE: i know what you mean!
> well said bill, so many people are immature, if u want to fight and curse,
> go back to kindergarden and play with your dolls.
> Naomi
>
>
> >From: "Todd Harris" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: "‘army@cipherlogic.on.ca‘" 
> >Subject: RE:
> >Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 14:27:38 -0500
> >
> >Well said.
> >
> >
> >Todd Harris
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: william durrant [mailto:gunner10@sprint.ca]
> >Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 14:21
> >To: army
> >Subject: Re:
> >
> >
> >List,
> >I am a young Canadian Forces soldier in search of like minded individuals
> >to
> >hold civilized conversation with.  If at all possible, could all the
> >immature people who have nothing better to do with MY time but curse and
> >fight, please join one of the other mailing lists...there are plenty out
> >there specializing in the childish nattering that you are obviously
looking
> >for.
> >-bill-
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Tara   and Victor Morris
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 11:28 AM
> >
> >Greetings,
> >I would like to find dome information on the Regina Rifles, and their
> >involvement in WWII.  My grandfather served with them.  Any information,
or
> >direction for research would be appreciated.
> >
> >Vic
> >
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

